# Chiude Quinta Colonna di Del Debbio. Ultima puntata 6 Dicembre



## admin (18 Novembre 2013)

Chiude Quinta Colonna, il programma condotto da Paolo Del Debbio su Rete 4. L'ultima puntata andrà in onda il prossimo 6 Dicembre 2013. A confermare la notizia è lo stesso conduttore, che ha dichiarato:"Mi hanno comunicato che la trasmissione chiuderà per motivi di budget. L'ultima puntata andrà in onda il 6 Dicembre".


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Novembre 2013)

Mi chiedo se almeno i suoi parenti vedessero la trasmissione. 
Neanche un mese fa sono stati nel mio paese e ho visto quella puntata: la fiera della banalità, del populismo e dell'inutilità.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2013)

Ma perchè c'era qualcuno che lo vedeva?


----------



## O Animal (18 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Mi chiedo se almeno i suoi parenti vedessero la trasmissione.*



Mi hai fatto morire...


----------



## juventino (18 Novembre 2013)

Bene così, adesso spero tocchi agli sciacalli di Quarto Grado.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Novembre 2013)

Era un programma di una noia bestiale, sempre le solite lagne e le solite leccate a Berlusconi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se almeno i suoi parenti vedessero la trasmissione.
> Neanche un mese fa sono stati nel mio paese e ho visto quella puntata: la fiera della banalità, del populismo e dell'inutilità.



Una volta sono stati anche vicino alla mia città. Fecero intervenire un costruttore che ne disse di tutti i colori. Mio padre che è del settore mi ha detto che per farti pagare da lui devi andare con le spranghe e che ha evaso tante di quelle tasse


----------



## Miro (18 Novembre 2013)

Io lo guardavo di solito, ma era un programma faziosissimo e banale.


----------



## Hammer (19 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Neanche un mese fa sono stati nel mio paese e ho visto quella puntata: la fiera della banalità, del populismo e dell'inutilità.



Sono stati anche nel mio paese e le conclusioni che ho tratto sono state esattamente le stesse. Godo, programma inutile e populista ai massimi livelli


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2013)

Grazie al pazzo erano 3 ore di bidet al nano ... Oramai la gente sta aprendo gli occhi


----------

